# Epic - 40k scale comparison



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi there,

I was just wondering what the scale comparison for epic and 40k is, as i am looking for some track units to mount servitor torso's on

say for example the epic land raider, too big or what?

cheers

edd


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Waaayyyy too small I'd say. They're not much bigger then the top of your thumb.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

absolutely tiny, when you consider the infantry are 6mm scale


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

has anybody got any suggestions for potential tracked bases that could be used?

i am already aware of the ones made by micro art studio (http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/iron-brotherhood-ltru02-p-172.html?cPath=36_43)

but i would prefer to have some made by GW

cheers

edd


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

thunderfire cannons (you better win the lottery first) olt RT era marine guns on tracks (again lottery), thats all I can think of GW wise, otherwise you could use small 1/72 tanks like panzer I's and II's


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

A 1/35th scale Kettenkrad half-track would be too big for a servitor (though it makes a great Lord mount) but a 1/48th scale model of one should be good; this is what I'm talking about:










hth


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for the ideas, i will have a look into them

cheers

edd


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

problem with a 1/48th kettenkrad is that it would still be too big for a single model unless its a HQ bike maybe or attack bike stand in, and 1/35th would be silly big.

plus the price again since I only know of tamiya making it in 1/48th would be huge again


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

I have a 1/35th Kettenkrad in a box at home; I'll take some pics with a 40K figure when I get back tonight to show actual scale.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Svartmetall said:


> *posting from work*
> 
> I have a 1/35th Kettenkrad in a box at home; I'll take some pics with a 40K figure when I get back tonight to show actual scale.


still too big, I've seen the 1/48th version used as an attack bike conversion, gunner and weapon on back driver up front, and I've handled the 1/48th version, far too big to mount a single model on, FAAAAAAAAAAR too big, even 1/72 cromwells are far too big, hence why I suggest smaller 1/72's, or you could buy flames of warhammerepic40k shitty models, but again, lottery and poor quality.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ork Wartracks?

Or still to big?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

On the contrary, I would say an Epic Land Raider would be perfect for single infantry sized models.










That's what one looks like on a 25mm base. Looks right to me!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Huh... larger then i remember them...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's a Plague Marine on top of the 1/35th scale Kettenkrad:










...certainly too big for a servitor, though you can see why I'm planning to use it as the mount/bike/whatever for a Sorceror at some point. If you shrink a 1/35th scale model down to 1/48th it comes out at 73% the size, so you can probably work out from that what a 1/48th Kettenkrad would look like.

I suspect *DeathKlokk*'s suggestion is the best so far, though it makes me wonder if anyone does tiny-scale WWI tanks that might have a similar loook...


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

the kettenkrads do look quite nice, i may consider them for mounting a commander on as they seem a bit too big for servitor sized models

and deathklokk thanks for the size comparison, i was considering using them as Ogryns so the scale seems fine

thanks for all your help 

cheers

edd


----------

